# أريد معلومات عن هندسة الميكاترونكس من حيث...



## hussam111 (16 أغسطس 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

أنا أنهيت التوجيهي بتقدير يؤهلني أن أدخل في الهندسة وأنا حاليا محتار:81: بين الهندسات و أريد من أعضاء المنتدى معلومات عن هندسة الميكاترونكس من حيث مجال عملها ودراستها في الجامعة


----------



## د.محمد متعم (16 أغسطس 2007)

شوف 1-ميولك و2- قدراتك و3- انت بتحب تدرس ايه
هذا للتفوق ، أما حاجة السوق و الرزق فمتغيرات مع الزمن


----------



## hussam111 (17 أغسطس 2007)

مشكور يا د.محمد متعم


----------



## م / حسـام (26 أغسطس 2007)

اتمنى ان تكون قد حددت طريقك ووجدت مبتغاك


----------

